# Mit VMware VPN Tunnel des Host-Systems nutzen



## Chris.O (18 Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen Rechner auf dem Windows10 installiert ist. Auf diesem Rechner ist VMware und OpenVPN installiert. Von hier aus kann ich zu Kundenanlagen eine VPN-Verbindung öffnen und meine Anlagen bedienen etc. 

Nun habe ich folgedes Problem... manche Anlagen sind schon etwas älter und ich habe nur die Möglichkeit mich mit Programmiersoftware, die nur mit WinXP läuft, zu verbinden. Daher eine Virutelle Maschine mit XP. Wenn ich direkt an den Anlagen bin, kann ich auch mit einem eingestellten "Bridged" Netzwerk auf die Anlagen zugreifen.
Möchte ich jedoch den VPN-Tunnel verwenden, habe ich nur vom Host-System und nicht vom Gast-System(XP auf VM-Ware) zugriff.

Ich möchte meinen VPN-Client nicht auf dem XP-System installieren, da ich mit XP nicht ins Internet möchte. Wie kann ich den VPN-Tunnel vom Host-System nutzen? Muss ich da irgendwie mit Routing arbeiten? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke

Gruß Chris


----------



## ChristophD (18 Juni 2019)

Hi,

kannst du nicht den Netzwerkadapter der VPN Software in die VM Bridgen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chris.O (18 Juni 2019)

Hi,
Wie genau meinst du das?
Aktuell ist meine Verbindung vom Host zum Gastsystem eine "Bridged" Verbindung.
OpenVPN selbst legt mir keinen separaten Adapter an....


----------



## Chris.O (18 Juni 2019)

Lüge, der heißt natürlich Tap Windows Adapter V9... habs mal versucht den zu Bridgen und hab in der VMware ne feste IP vergeben...klappt leider auch nicht...


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2019)

Bei Parallels (Virtuelle Maschine auf dem Mac) stelle ich im Gastwindows die Netzwerkkarte auf DHCP und stelle in den Einstellungen von Parallels für dieses Gerät "Gemeinsames Netzwerk" ein. Dann habe ich Zugriff auf alles Netzzwerkresourcen, auf die ich auch mit dem Mac zugreifen kann. Das klappt auch, wenn ich mich per VPN mit dem Mac z.b. mit einer Windows-Domäne verbunden habe. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei VM-Ware nicht ähnlich funktioniert.


----------



## Chris.O (18 Juni 2019)

Hört sich prinzipiell gut an... aber wo finde ich diese Art von Einstellung? Hab da bisher nichts gefunden...


----------



## ChristophD (18 Juni 2019)

[*=left]*Gemeinsames Netzwerk*. Wählen Sie diese Option, um die Funktion "Netzwerkadressübersetzung (NAT)" für die virtuelle Maschine zu aktivieren. In diesem Fall nutzt die virtuelle Maschine die Netzwerkverbindung, die zurzeit vom Host-Computer verwendet wird.Unter *Gemeinsames Netzwerk* erfahren Sie, wie dieser Netzwerktyp konfiguriert wird.
[*=left]*Überbrücktes Netzwerk* (Bridged-Netzwerk). Wählen Sie diese Option, damit die virtuelle Maschine über einen der Netzwerkadapter, die auf dem Host-Computer installiert sind, auf das lokale Netzwerk und das Internet zugreifen kann. In diesem Fall wird die virtuelle Maschine wie ein eigenständiger Computer im Netzwerk behandelt und sie muss genauso konfiguriert werden wie ein realer Computer. Der physische Adapter, mit dem der Adapter der virtuellen Maschine überbrückt wird, kann in der Liste unter der Option *Überbrücktes Netzwerk* ausgewählt werden.Unter *Überbrücktes Ethernet-Netzwerk* erfahren Sie, wie dieser Netzwerktyp konfiguriert wird.
[*=left]*Host-exklusives Netzwerk*. Wählen Sie diese Option, damit die virtuelle Maschine eine Verbindung zum Host-Computer und zu den darauf befindlichen virtuellen Maschinen herstellen kann und außerhalb des Host-Computers unsichtbar ist.Unter *Host-exklusives Netzwerk* erfahren Sie, wie dieser Netzwerktyp konfiguriert wird.
so die definition bei parallesl
also müsstest du NAT verwenden​


----------



## Fabpicard (19 Juni 2019)

Ich hab in allen meinen VMs eigentlich immer 2 Netzwerkadapter angelegt. Eine als Bridge, wenn ich unbedingt eine direkte Verbindung mit der Anlage benötige. Und eine als "NAT" dann regelt das Host-System wie die entsprechenden Pakete zur betreffenden Anlage kommen.

Hat den Charme, das man in den VMs nicht ständig die statische IP umstellen muss...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Chris.O (19 Juni 2019)

Hi,

erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe!

ja die Idee mit den 2 Adaptern hatte ich auch schon, aber leider hapert es da bei mir mit der Umsetzung...
wie müsste ich den Nat-Adapter denn einstellen bzw. was muss ich überall anfassen?

Generell: Ich lege einen zweiten Adapter als NAT an...ist ja kein Problem...aber alles was über die Standardeinstellungen geht...da tu ich mich einfach schwer.
Muss ich in den VMware Settings  dann noch was ändern?
Ich habe eine Nat-Verbindung dann im Gast-System (quasi einen neuen zusätzlichen Adapter) => was stell ich da ein?
Ich habe einen Adapter im Host System => was stelle ich da ein?

bräuchte ich dann eventuell zusätzliche routes für den VPN-Tunnel?? Wie muss ich die erstellen?

Aufbau meines Netzwerkes/Zusammenfassung:
Host-System hat z.B. IP 192.168.1.240
Gast-System hat z.B. IP 192.168.1.245
Ich habe jetzt eine Bridged Verbindung und Physikalisch komme ich auch mit dem Gast System auf meine Anlage raus.

Baue ich jetzt einen VPN-Tunnel auf wäre das wie folgt:
Im Host-System steht die VPN-Verbindung => hier zeigt er mir dann die Adresse vom VPN mit 10.1.0.6 an.
Im Netz hinter dem VPN-Tunnel ist dann wieder der Bereich bei 192.168.1.xx

Vom Host-System aus komme ich auf die Anlagen...vom Gast-System leider nicht => ich Brauche eine Verbindung vom Host ins Gast für den VPN-Tunnel...
Hierzu müsste ich wie ich das verstanden habe einen zweiten Adapter als NAT Verbindung anlegen...aber wie wird das konfiguriert?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Matthias.Grobe (19 Juni 2019)

Servus,

meines Wissens nach musst du nur auf NAT umstellen. Dann routet dir die VMware automatisch die Verbindung durch und du hast in der VM des gleiche Netz wie auf deinem Host-System. Also die IP vom VPN-Tunnel.


Den Netzwerkadapter in der VM lass ich auf "Automatisch beziehen" den Rest macht die VMware.
Sollte dann funktionieren.

LG


----------



## Chris.O (19 Juni 2019)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert. Nat einfach standardmäßig hinzugefügt und im Gast auf Automatisch beziehen... leider ohne Erfolg :-(


----------



## Fabpicard (21 Juni 2019)

Chris.O schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert. Nat einfach standardmäßig hinzugefügt und im Gast auf Automatisch beziehen... leider ohne Erfolg :-(



Du bist dir aber auch schon im Klaren darüber, das du im Gast-System immer nur einen der beiden Adapter aktiviert lassen kannst, zur gleichen Zeit?
(Unter Windoof bei den Netzwerkkarteneinstellungen einfach aktivieren/deaktivieren)

Denn: Wenn nicht, hast du meist in deiner Bridge ein Gateway und auch eines im NAT. Windows darf nur 1 Gateway haben, sonst muss du dort mit selbst erstellten Routen arbeiten. Was unter Win-xyz mehr Krampf als praktikabel ist...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Chris.O (11 Juli 2019)

Hi,
sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, war im Urlaub 

Danke, das war der Tipp, der mir gefehlt hat... ist ja irgendwie logisch, dass ich dan routs brauche... werd mir wohl ne kleine Batch schreiben um die Adapter umzuschalten. Routes sind mir zu kompliziert!
Ansonsten klappt es jetzt!

Kann somit geschlossen werden

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Chris


----------

